# accès aux fichiers windows bootcamp depuis Lion



## philippepointg (15 Décembre 2011)

J'ai un MBPro sur lequel j'ai installé via Bootcamp une partition windows sur laquelle Windows 7 6'bits est installé. Tout roule sans difficulté. mais dans le finder de Lion, le "disque" BOOTCAMP apparaît bien, on sait voir sans problème les fichiers et dossiers présents. Cependant, il m'est impossible de placer un fichier depuis la partition Lion vers le disque Windows et l'inverse non plus. J'aimerais pourtant pouvoir prendre des fichiers (word, excel ou autre) de Lion vers Windows et inversement. Comment faire? Merci



*Note de la modération*: pas trop de rapport avec les portables Mac, je déplace dans le forum adéquat.


----------



## edd72 (15 Décembre 2011)

Ta partition Windows est en NTFS.

Nativement, OS X sait lire le NTFS, tu peux donc copier un fichier de ta partition Windows vers OS X.

Pour le reste, il y a Paragon NTFS.


----------



## philippepointg (15 Décembre 2011)

edd72 a dit:


> Ta partition Windows est en NTFS.
> 
> Nativement, OS X sait lire le NTFS, tu peux donc copier un fichier de ta partition Windows vers OS X.
> 
> Pour le reste, il y a Paragon NTFS.



Oui, NTFS mais je ne sais pas copier de la partition OSX vers BOOTCAMP... il refuse !!! quand je fais un glissé-déposé entre 2 fenêtres Finder, il met un signe rond barré (= interdit). Mais effectivement, de BOOTCAMP vers OSX ça marche !!!


----------



## edd72 (15 Décembre 2011)

http://www.paragon-software.com/fr/home/ntfs-mac/


----------



## philippepointg (16 Décembre 2011)

OK, merci, super, ça marche !!!


----------



## florian213 (2 Septembre 2018)

Je reviens au problème étant résolue a moitier ... c'est a dire que 
du système bootcamp (windows 10) je n'arrive pas à récupérer des fichiers stockés sur macOs sans devoir utilisé une clés USB et a chaque fois redémarré le mac.
Quelqu'un aurai t'il une idée ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Locke (2 Septembre 2018)

florian213 a dit:


> Quelqu'un aurai t'il une idée ?


Une seule, avoir prévu un disque dur en plus au format exFAT qui fonctionne dans les deux systèmes sans logiciel tiers.


----------



## r e m y (2 Septembre 2018)

florian213 a dit:


> Je reviens au problème étant résolue a moitier ... c'est a dire que
> du système bootcamp (windows 10) je n'arrive pas à récupérer des fichiers stockés sur macOs sans devoir utilisé une clés USB et a chaque fois redémarré le mac.
> Quelqu'un aurai t'il une idée ?
> 
> Merci d'avance !


Paragon NTFS installé sur macOS permet quand on est démarré sur macOS de transférer des fichiers vers la partition BootCamp en NTFS (c'était l'objet de cette vieille discussion).

Symétriquement, si on démarre sur Windows, il faut installer sur Windows un équivalent pour pouvoir écrire sur la partition Mac qui est formatée en HFS+ (voire en APFS si on est sur HighSierra). Paragon propose également ce genre d'utilitaire.


----------



## florian213 (8 Septembre 2018)

Le soucis de Paragon est qu’il est payant … auriez-vous une idée d’un équivalent gratuit compatible sur windows 10 ?

Si quelqu’un a une idée je suis preneur en tout cas


----------

